# Jordan - what a ....



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

minger! She is short, and orrible!!

Am working a stand at the Max Power Live show, and she is next door to me - we are talking 3ft away!

If any of you are coming, pop to stand M60 (Tailpipes) and say hi!

Jae


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Max Power Live show eh ?

er quality


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Oh come on. You must want a shot of her tits though. (Is that too rude for off topic?)


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

yep, I'm sure if you ask nicely she'll get her threpney bits out for you......she does for everyone else


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

If you get your tailpipe out, she'd probably give it a polish. or maybe more.............
SMOOOKKKINNNNNNNN. [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

short and 'orrible!

I can't stand her either but "short and 'orrible" is not how I would describe her. Like being short is a bad thing!

If she didn't have those ridiculous tits her body would be just about perfect I'd say.
Its her personality and ugly fizzog that let her down.

And using her little boy and his problems for more exposure in the media is just typical of her.

I read that she has a kiss and tell book out soon, perhaps she could sign you a copy. :-/


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> ugly fizzog


wassat ??


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Is it only a Birmingham expression then? :

Find the answer here.

http://www.virtualbrum.co.uk/slang.htm

I'm in Worcester now so I'm a bit posher than I were Â ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Short an' 'orrible! i cor stond 'er aither but "short an' 'orrible" tha ay a way i'od describe 'er. Loike been short is a bad 'un! if she doy yav those ridiculous tits 'er body ood be just about perfect i'd soy. Its 'er personality an' ugly fizzog that let 'er dowen. An' usen 'er lickle boy an' his problems for mower exposure in the media is just typical of 'er. I red that she 'as a kiss an' tell book out suwon, perhaps she cud sign yo a copy.

Bet yaw cor mek yed nor tail of that then!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

oh face - nah - she's got a nice face - just rather trashy (Essex !)

Worcester eh - i know that place very well


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Oi!

You leave Essex out of this  [smiley=vulcan.gif]

Some of us are normal you know..........well almost [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> I read that she has a kiss and tell book out soon, perhaps she could sign you a copy. :-/ Â


Jeez that books gonna be about 2000 pages long then! I hope it's the shortened version!!!! ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Yes she is a minger and unfortunately she only lives about 5 miles from me [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

womaen every where, and all dolled up!! No tits allowewd, as the show does not have a license!!!!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> No tits allowewd


 ??? - doesnt that stop most Max Power readers getting in then


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> ??? - doesnt that stop most Max Power readers getting in then Â


 ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Yes she is a minger and unfortunately she only lives about 5 miles from me Â Â [smiley=toilet.gif]


Well don't shag her.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> minger! Â She is short, and orrible!!
> 
> Am working a stand at the Max Power Live show, and she is next door to me - we are talking 3ft away!
> 
> ...


An admission to being around Max Power. Â I hope they are paying you _very_ well.    

Who is going to admit to going?


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

I think that you're all being unfair.

I came across Jordan once and it was a very pleasent

Had to throw the magazine away though....         

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2003)

..... another bad grand prix.. again


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------

